# Under dosed test? UG gear feels stronger.



## cmd9292 (May 4, 2018)

So I've been getting test from a clinics compounding pharmacy where I'm on 200 mg which puts me around 800ish trough according to the blood work, but due to some other things I don't know what's even real with this place. I say that to set up that I recently bought some UG Test-E from a reputable source to do a 500 mg cycle and told the clinic I needed to stop payment for financial reasons. Obviously they would know I'm doing a cycle if I had to go in for my blood work. Anyways, I did pin of the 250 ug gear the other day and feel awesome like a noticeable difference from the supposedly pharma grade 200 mg. You could say It's a placebo but I really don't believe that, it seems way too noticeable especially physiologically. 

My questions are 
1. How common is under dosed test?
2. Is it just the extra 50 mg? That doesn't seem like it would be enough extra to cause the psychological boost of well being and energy that I'm feeling.


----------



## dk8594 (May 4, 2018)

The only way to know for sure is to do 200mg of the ugl and some blood work, but I haven't heard of pharmacies underdosing (though I suppose it's possible).  More than likely it's the extra 50mg or your ugl is over dosed.


----------



## Robdjents (May 4, 2018)

cmd9292 said:


> So I've been getting test from a clinics compounding pharmacy where I'm on 200 mg which puts me around 800ish trough according to the blood work, but due to some other things I don't know what's even real with this place. I say that to set up that I recently bought some UG Test-E from a reputable source to do a 500 mg cycle and told the clinic I needed to stop payment for financial reasons. Obviously they would know I'm doing a cycle if I had to go in for my blood work. Anyways, I did pin of the 250 ug gear the other day and feel awesome like a noticeable difference from the supposedly pharma grade 200 mg. You could say It's a placebo but I really don't believe that, it seems way too noticeable especially physiologically.
> 
> My questions are
> 1. How common is under dosed test?
> 2. Is it just the extra 50 mg? That doesn't seem like it would be enough extra to cause the psychological boost of well being and energy that I'm feeling.




Probably placebo i just went through it during my first cylce...im at the end of my 5th week and its a noticable difference now..in the beginning its all placebo if you ask me..just from recent experience..you will know what i mean when the switch flips...if your test is from a reputable source then no it shouldnt be underdosed either...


----------



## cmd9292 (May 4, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> The only way to know for sure is to do 200mg of the ugl and some blood work, but I haven't heard of pharmacies underdosing (though I suppose it's possible).  More than likely it's the extra 50mg or your ugl is over dosed.



True, I don't know if I want to go through all that work on just a test-E cycle. I would definitely do bloods if I added more compounds in the future. I guess 50 mg could be quite a bit if I'm so used to 200. Who know's maybe I'm just crazy hah.


----------



## cmd9292 (May 4, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Probably placebo i just went through it during my first cylce...im at the end of my 5th week and its a noticable difference now..in the beginning its all placebo if you ask me..just from recent experience..you will know what i mean when the switch flips...if your test is from a reputable source then no it shouldnt be underdosed either...



This will be my first real cycle too. I want to use up my trt vial that's why I'm just just a tad concerned. I'd be pissed anyways if they were ripping me off, but I don't want to waste shitty test on my first cycle so I think i'll just use the ug gear to be safe. I appreciate the input man.


----------



## Intense (May 4, 2018)

You're asking questions that can't be answered by anyone else but yourself. Go get blood work, know your baseline, make sure everything is controlled with both vials of test, etc..


----------



## Jin (May 5, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> The only way to know for sure is to do 200mg of the ugl and some blood work, but I haven't heard of pharmacies underdosing (though I suppose it's possible).  More than likely it's the extra 50mg or your ugl is over dosed.



I'm sure BRICKS will comment on this...


----------



## automatondan (May 5, 2018)

cmd9292 said:


> *This will be my first real cycle too*. I want to use up my trt vial that's why I'm just just a tad concerned. I'd be pissed anyways if they were ripping me off, but I don't want to waste shitty test on my first cycle so I think i'll just use the ug gear to be safe. I appreciate the input man.



Hey... I just want to check things out with you... You said this is your first cycle... Do you have an AI to run to combat aromitization...? Whats you plan after your "cycle" is done? How long are you going to run said cycle? I ask my questions out of genuine concern, not to make you feel stupid...


----------



## John Ziegler (May 5, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> The only way to know for sure is to do 200mg of the ugl and some blood work



would need to do the pharm at whatever the dose may be for 6 weeks get bloods 

Then do the ug at the same dose for 6 weeks then blood work on the same day as before 

then even after all that was all that to figure it out worth it ?


----------



## automatondan (May 5, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> would need to do the pharm at whatever the dose may be for 6 weeks get bloods
> 
> Then do the ug at the same dose for 6 weeks then blood work on the same day as before
> 
> then even after all that was all that to figure it out worth it ?



I think Z, it all depends on the results..... Its relative to what you find out.


----------



## BRICKS (May 5, 2018)

I can tell you that I've been on 400 mg of compounding pharmacy test then switched to Watson big pharma test at 200 and got noticeably better results on the Watson.  I don't have bloodwork  to back that, but it's possible that the compounding pharmacy stuff was weak I guess, though it shouldn't be.  I trust my current sources completely, so it's not an issue and I personally wouldn't do bloodwork just to check their honesty. I know that's probably not very helpful to your question.  I doubt the extra 50 mg is the difference, and is just go with whichever you feel is working best for you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2018)

Compounding pharm to UGL 
Test cyp (my assumption) to test enanthate 
200mg to 250mg
Trt mindset to blast mindset

You have too many variables that changed to nail it down without further research. Which is a waste of time imo. Just ride the wave you are on.


----------



## cmd9292 (May 5, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Hey... I just want to check things out with you... You said this is your first cycle... Do you have an AI to run to combat aromitization...? Whats you plan after your "cycle" is done? How long are you going to run said cycle? I ask my questions out of genuine concern, not to make you feel stupid...


 It's my first cycle but I'm not a stranger to test and injections as I'm on trt. I have a ton of arimidex built up from my trt clinic. They wanted me to take 1 mg twice a week, which I knew would crash me from previous experience so I do .25 after injections on 200 mg split twice a week for trt. My post cycle plan is to hop back on my trt regimen. I appreciate the concern and don't take it as an insult. One of the reasons I joined this site is to learn from the more experienced.


----------



## cmd9292 (May 5, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> I can tell you that I've been on 400 mg of compounding pharmacy test then switched to Watson big pharma test at 200 and got noticeably better results on the Watson.  I don't have bloodwork  to back that, but it's possible that the compounding pharmacy stuff was weak I guess, though it shouldn't be.  I trust my current sources completely, so it's not an issue and I personally wouldn't do bloodwork just to check their honesty. I know that's probably not very helpful to your question.  I doubt the extra 50 mg is the difference, and is just go with whichever you feel is working best for you.


 You're post is very helpful. Actually what I was kind of looking for as you have had a similar experience. I don't know if it's worth paying for bloods over, but just going from what I feel it seems way smoother.  Thanks for the post man.

Can I ask about the better results? Was there a significant difference in certain things?


----------



## mickems (May 5, 2018)

cmd9292 said:


> So I've been getting test from a clinics compounding pharmacy where I'm on 200 mg which puts me around 800ish trough according to the blood work, but due to some other things I don't know what's even real with this place. I say that to set up that I recently bought some UG Test-E from a reputable source to do a 500 mg cycle and told the clinic I needed to stop payment for financial reasons. Obviously they would know I'm doing a cycle if I had to go in for my blood work. Anyways, I did pin of the 250 ug gear the other day and feel awesome like a noticeable difference from the supposedly pharma grade 200 mg. You could say It's a placebo but I really don't believe that, it seems way too noticeable especially physiologically.
> 
> My questions are
> 1. How common is under dosed test?
> 2. Is it just the extra 50 mg? That doesn't seem like it would be enough extra to cause the psychological boost of well being and energy that I'm feeling.




Whenever I pin, I get the placebo thing going on. For me it could be anticipation or blood pressure or whatever but, I get giddy just knowing it is now in my system.


----------



## BRICKS (May 5, 2018)

cmd9292 said:


> You're post is very helpful. Actually what I was kind of looking for as you have had a similar experience. I don't know if it's worth paying for bloods over, but just going from what I feel it seems way smoother.  Thanks for the post man.
> 
> Can I ask about the better results? Was there a significant difference in certain things?



I made better progress on 200 mg/week Watson (big pharma) test vs 400 mg/week test from the compounding lab.  Not worth the effort or money to me to compare the two via blood work as I was not going back to the compounded test anyway


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 9, 2018)

I noticed differences between prescribed Sustanon and Cypionate.  I found the quicker acting esters in Sustanon seemed to give me more energy the day of the injection and a few days after compared to Cypionate.  Unfortunately,  I couldn't compare Enanthate to Cypionate as my Enanthate injection was mixed with Sustanon at the doctor's office.

Now I want to try some UGL Sustanon or some from south of the border...  Thanks for getting my mind going on something else, lol...


----------



## Chillinlow (May 10, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I noticed differences between prescribed Sustanon and Cypionate.  I found the quicker acting esters in Sustanon seemed to give me more energy the day of the injection and a few days after compared to Cypionate.  Unfortunately,  I couldn't compare Enanthate to Cypionate as my Enanthate injection was mixed with Sustanon at the doctor's office.
> 
> Now I want to try some UGL Sustanon or some from south of the border...  Thanks for getting my mind going on something else, lol...



You high Bro


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 10, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> You high Bro



It could have been a placebo effect, but I did feel more energetic those first few days after getting a Sustanon 250 injection compared to doing 80 mg of Cypionate 2x per week.  Granted we are talking 250 mg of sustanon vs 160 mg of Cypionate per week, so that could have been a factor too...

I figure a Monday morning/Thursday Evening Sustanon 250 shot should be AWESOME 

EDIT:  Oddly, my testosterone levels were the same in the trough doing Sustanon 250 once per week or 80 mg of Cypionate every 3.5 days.  I still don't understand that one...


----------

